# 【Giveaway】Drag Nano, our first pod system of Drag, calls for your test!



## VOOPOO (17/4/19)

Drag Nano, our first pod system of Drag, calls for your test!
Total 150 testers wanted ( On all VOOPOO official social media)
.
How to enter：
1. Comment with your thoughts for the Drag Nano
2. Tag 3 friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## lesvaches (17/4/19)

beautiful
@StompieZA @Dela Rey Steyn @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/4/19)

Ooh yes baby let's do the gangster style and keep moving 

@Fairy38 @Humbolt @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien (17/4/19)

I like the look of this would love to test it!

@ARYANTO @Hooked @Asterix

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)

I need a new pod system, so to test this would be great!

@Jean claude Vaaldamme @Juan_G @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

This is probably the best looking pod device to date with the unique resin and GENE.POD chip. Would love to test and review one!

@Jessica-ann @Chanelr @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (17/4/19)

Great looking little device

@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst (17/4/19)

What beter than a small voopoo drag for my mtl vaping. Well done on this. 

@wackytebacky @Roddie @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

Just hope this has a rebuildable coil!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/19)

That looks great, easy to fit in a pocket and it will make heads turn when taken out.

Would love to be able to review one to really get a feeling of the possibilities.
@lesvaches @Smoke_A_Llama @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

Small and easily portable, resin exterior speaks of quality, and serious bling appeal, with matching name that is catching and easily phrased.

@Andre @herb1 @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Juan_G (17/4/19)

i LOVE the look of the new VOOPOO Drag Nano and it's going to be portable for sure!

@Paul33 @Faheem777 @Imti175

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)

My dog died last week( rip Blapsie) then my mother ate my pet chicken(rip Streetwise2) so I would like to get a new companion around my neck and this could just maybe Drag me out the hole.
@ARYANTO @Hooked @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/4/19)

I'd love to have a DRAG NANO to match our two DRAGs at home! 

@Ruwaid @yolan213 @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (17/4/19)

Well, this thing brings PODs to new level, amazing!
@dunskoy @Largo @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RuanK (17/4/19)

What an awesome little mod. At least this one wont get lost because i can wear it around my neck all day. 
@KUDU @Dietz @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## jprossouw (17/4/19)

Looks damn cool @Chris du Toit @Gert_Koen @KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (17/4/19)

small, portable, good looking, gene chip. thats surely a winner.

@Room Fogger 
@Hakhan 
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (17/4/19)

I think it's so good looking, I have the drag, drag 2 and I'm hoping to add the nano to the collection soon
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Silver 
@Hooked

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (17/4/19)

1. A nice out and about POD system that would turn heads for its beautiful design.

2. @Tashy @The Ice @TheV

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (17/4/19)

Love the drag series of mods!

@RainstormZA @Faiyaz Cheulkar @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/4/19)

Great new pod addition to the Drag family of vape products.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @MrGSmokeFree @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## dunskoy (17/4/19)

Very unexpected! I did not expect VOOPOO Drag Nano to be so cool! VOOPOO as always on top with our ideas and their implementations. I am sure that people will want VOOPOO Drag Nano more than anything else! The design of VOOPOO Drag Nano is very attractive. I would say VOOPOO Drag Nano is stylish! A small copy of a large Drag 2. I really liked VOOPOO Drag Nano!
@La_Navidad @Largo @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/4/19)

This looks so awesome.Stealth vaping on the next level. And it will be the perfect icebreaker conversation starter at any place you go. " Can I take Drag on your Nano necklase ? " Yes you may. Perfect little device. Well done VOOPOO.

@Raindance , @KZOR , @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jengz (17/4/19)

Best looking pod device I've seen in a long time! 

@Safz_b @nadimparuk @mc_zamo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (17/4/19)

@Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (17/4/19)

@Jengz @Muchis @mc_zamo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis (17/4/19)

Looks good

@Jengz @Muchis @mc_zamo

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muchis (17/4/19)

Looks good

@Jengz @Nadim_Paruk @mc_zamo

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (17/4/19)

Great looking device, and will give it a fair test.

@StompieZA @RainstormZA @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (17/4/19)

Miss my Drag now that I'm podlife but this could change the game for me...smash that LIKE button

LIKE!
LIKE!!
LIKE!!!

@Smokey_Robinson @MrDeedz @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrDeedz (17/4/19)

My DRAG got stolen 2 weeks ago, still  I need this 
@Idiot @Andre @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b (17/4/19)

Looks stealthy and badass perfect for ninja vaping

@Spyro 
@Zenzen 
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/4/19)

cute little device
@Moerse Rooikat @Resistance @Dietz

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (17/4/19)

Awesome looking pod system. You made the perfect choice for your design in just making a miniature version of your extremely popular Drag mod. 
I know this product will sell well as i promoted it 2 weeks ago when i saw the first photo and the vendors were very keen. 
And it can stand upright. 

@shaun2707 @Puff the Magic Dragon @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (17/4/19)

Looks like a winner!
@MYZ0711 @JesseCupido960221 @Cor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (17/4/19)

The Drag Nano sure looks like a winner.
@Vapessa @Vaporator00 @hprovape

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/4/19)

That's a beauty and a winner for sure! 
@ShaneSawCT @Faiyaz Cheulkar @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/19)

World peace!!!
@BrakpanWarrior @KwaZuluMauritius @Greenleader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (17/4/19)

This looks like something I should have two of...
Small,bright,cool,resin,colourfull,awesome,beutifully crafted.

@hot.chillie35 
@Ruwaid 
@Rafique

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (17/4/19)

I absolutely have to have this! It's one of the few Voopoo products I've yet to try!

@Hooked 
@Cor
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (17/4/19)

Awesome Awesome Awesome 
    
Would love to test one of these cool looking Drag Nano Pod Systems.... It will be my first VOOPOO Product... If I'm lucky
Thanks for the chance. 
@Max @CaliGuy @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/4/19)

Love the looks and the size of it. 

@waja09 @OreO @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (18/4/19)

If this is as good and reliable as the OG VooPoo Drag, then I have no doubt in my mind that this will be the best pod device out there.

@Cor @Friep @Slick

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/4/19)

Awesomely stunning looking mod... A definite must have.... Would love to test it.

@Resistance
@La_Navidad
@Largo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/4/19)

# VOOPOO DRAG NANO

 ......... All the way ......... 

@ShamZ @dunskoy @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Largo (18/4/19)

Old well known design, new device. Excellent designer's decision!
@Room Fogger @La_Navidad @Timwis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (18/4/19)

I would love to have this,looking good! 

@Room Fogger @Constantbester @XtaCy696

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (18/4/19)

A sleek stealthy pod system perfect for an MTL vape during the day, easy to carry and convinient for travel during work hours. I would love to test this device and give my honest thoughts. I currently have a twisp pod system and its good but I would like a different device to compare.
@Silver 
@Chanelr 
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (19/4/19)

Nice little mod that will make people look twice.

@AdelevdWalt @Anvil @FeeDeere

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

It looks like a small version of a big Drag [cute] I have the Drag , Big version and it looks so lonely , a baby Drag will really makes it happy !
And it appears to have a chain/lanyard way of wearing it around the neck ,a big plus !
@Daniel @Shadowfury @Cloud Beast King
GOOD LUCK !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/4/19)

#metoo. #makeVoopoogreatagain # FreeWilly
@Kreesan @Dreadside @nemo187

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (20/4/19)

It’s Resin so I’m am already sold just on the looks alone! Got a few MTL juice I would like to test in this system.

@GSM500 @oSuSkIo @CJB85

Good Luck all!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (20/4/19)

Looks like a mini version of my original Drag mod. Really would like to try this out 

@Dietz @Chukin'Vape @vicTor

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/4/19)

Help me get my Twisp cue in the dustbin, please! 
@CaliGuy @Silver @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (20/4/19)

Well Done @VOOPOO That pod system really looks awesome and it would be an honour to test this system for Voopoo.

@Jp1905 @Caramia @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (22/4/19)

Looks solid enough hope the pod lasts...

@Cor @Scouse45 @Deckie

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VOOPOO (29/4/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winners
@antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO

Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/19)

Congrats to the winners !


Great one @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/19)

Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/4/19)

Congratulations!
@antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO 
and thank you @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## CJB85 (29/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Help me get my Twisp cue in the dustbin, please!
> @CaliGuy @Silver @Jean claude Vaaldamme


On a more serious note... Having a good pod system available may just give me the tools to get my wife off the analogues...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (29/4/19)

Congrats to the winners 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/4/19)

Congratulations to the winners 
@antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO 
Enjoy the toys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## ShamZ (29/4/19)

Congrats guys. Nice one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)

Thank you from the bottom of my grungy heart , it's amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/4/19)

Hey you lucky guys!
@antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO 

Can't wait for the reviews!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Hey you lucky guys!
> @antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO
> 
> Can't wait for the reviews!!
> ...


Would like to compare the baby with the big brother !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (29/4/19)

Thanks @VOOPOO for the comp. Sooooooooo looking forward to testing and reviewing this one. 
Gratz to all the winners. 
Cool Beanz !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (30/4/19)

Well done to the Winners 
@antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance
@ARYANTO 
Enjoy them. 
Thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/19)

Congratulations! @antonherbst @KZOR @ARYANTO and thank you @VOOPOO for the chance to review your product.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (3/5/19)

Congratulations @antonherbst @KZOR @Resistance @ARYANTO hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)

Voopoo I am grarefull and disappointed . Ireceived the nano last week , bought nic salt Sunday,filled up , but the light does'nt 
come on and nothing works , execpt the nice chain.Aryanto


----------



## Hooked (3/6/19)

Oh what a shame @ARYANTO. I wonder how the other winners are faring?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

No reply in 24 hrs , do they celebrate Eid as well?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Voopoo ....I am gratefull and disappointed . I received the Nano last week Friday on Ecigssa in SOUTH AFRICA , bought nic salt, Sunday, filled up , but the light does'nt
> come on, shook it, tried it up side down, and and nothing works ,
> except the nice chain.
> I'm using the Drag 1 at the moment and would have love to have a [working] baby Nano to
> ...



Hi @VOOPOO 
Please take a look at the above post from @ARYANTO and advise what he should do
His mod is not working
I know it was a competition but if you are able to help him out then that would be great

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Hi @ARYANTO 

Have you managed to make contact with @VOOPOO yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @ARYANTO
> 
> Have you managed to make contact with @VOOPOO yet?


no Sir .....sorry by boss was on my ass today bout me and the cell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @ARYANTO
> 
> Have you managed to make contact with @VOOPOO yet?


X


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> no Sir .....sorry by boss was on my ass today bout me and the cell.And here they don't worry about me?



I have made contact with @VOOPOO via PM to see if they can try assist

Let me know what happens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> I have made contact with @VOOPOO via PM to see if they can try assist
> 
> Let me know what happens


Thank you Silver , I'ts bad manners to shove your problems over to others .so I am truly thankful for the help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you Silver , I'ts bad manners to shove your problems over to others .so I am truly thankful for the help.



No, not at all, its a pleasure @ARYANTO 

@VOOPOO should at least respond to you because it reflects badly on them if they ignore you
I am not sure what they will say - but to not even respond is not cool.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## VOOPOO (8/6/19)

Hello ARYANTO,

Sorry for the problem of the product. The time you contact me is 2 AM in the moring and yesterday is a holiday in China so you cannot expect me to respond so quickly. You win the product as a prize, and if there's something wrong with it you should contact me and send a video regarding the problem so that I can see how to deal with it. 

Thank you for your understanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Hello ARYANTO,
> 
> Sorry for the problem of the product. The time you contact me is 2 AM in the moring and yesterday is a holiday in China so you cannot expect me to respond so quickly. You win the product as a prize, and if there's something wrong with it you should contact me and send a video regarding the problem so that I can see how to deal with it.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.



Thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/6/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Hello ARYANTO,
> 
> Sorry for the problem of the product. The time you contact me is 2 AM in the moring and yesterday is a holiday in China so you cannot expect me to respond so quickly. You win the product as a prize, and if there's something wrong with it you should contact me and send a video regarding the problem so that I can see how to deal with it.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.



FYI @ARYANTO You might not have seen their reply since they just typed your name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)

Silver said:


> No, not at all, its a pleasure @ARYANTO
> 
> @VOOPOO should at least respond to you because it reflects badly on them if they ignore you
> I am not sure what they will say - but to not even respond is not cool.


@VOOPOO ,Responded overnight and the problem is halfway solved as they are having holidays at the present
I apreciate your help thank you THEA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

